# Programme beenden?



## MIniMe_ (17. Juli 2002)

Wie kann ich andere Programme beenden?
Welche Informationen brauche ich über sie?


Gruß, Minime_


----------



## Daniel Toplak (17. Juli 2002)

Also eine Möglichkeit wäre daß du dir die Prozess-ID des Programm holst und dann das Programm mit dieser Prozess-ID beendest. Geht natürlch alles nur über API.
Da solltest du dir mal diese 3 Funktionen anschauen:

GetWindowThreadProcessId() 'damit holst du dir die PID
GetExitCodeProcess()       'damit holst du dir den Exit-Code
ExitProcess()              'beenden des Prozesses mit seinen Threads


Gruss Homer


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Juli 2002)

eine andere möglichkeit wäre, dass du dir das handle des anderen programms holst [http://tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=20131] und die nachricht zum beenden (wm_quit) hinschickst.


----------



## MIniMe_ (17. Juli 2002)

Würde es auch gehen, das Programm 'abzuschießen', d.h. auch wenn es abgestürtzt ist noch wegmachen?!

Hab gelesen dass das in Delphi mit Destroy oder so geht... ist nun mal leider kein VB :|


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Juli 2002)

beispiel: http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=4377&lngWId=1

die kommentare dazu sind auch ganz interessant.


----------



## MIniMe_ (17. Juli 2002)

Danke dir, aber das Prog wird mit Laufzeitfehler 453
"DLL-Einsprungspunkt RegisterServiceProcess in kernel32 nicht gefunden"
?!
Liegt das daran, das ich XP hab?!

MiniMe_


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Juli 2002)

> die kommentare dazu sind auch ganz interessant.


----------



## MIniMe_ (17. Juli 2002)

Wenn meine englisch Kenntnisse gut sind, dann würde das also heißen, das es bei XP/NT/2000 nicht geht, da die 'sicherer'(guter Witz, was?) gebaut sind, und sowas halt nicht erlauben....
War das jetzt richtig, oder muss ich doch in Englisch besser aufpassen? 


MiniMe_


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Juli 2002)

> dann würde das also heißen, das es bei XP/NT/2000 nicht geht, da die 'sicherer'(guter Witz, was?) gebaut sind, und sowas halt nicht erlauben



klar geht das auch unter winnt, nur halt anders. 
von microsoft gibt's da auch ein beispiel zu: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q168204
ist zwar auch auf englisch, sollte aber nicht sonderlich schwer zu verstehen sein. sind eh nur ein paar zeilen.
ich hab's nicht getestet, aber das sollte unter windows nt lauffähig sein.


btw: windows nt _ist_ sicherer gebaut als windows 9x. mit dem richtigen admin kriegt man das genau so sicher wie linux. stabilität ist was anderes


----------

